# Tiger Dreamz Trundle Bed and MS Bed pics



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Received this awesome snuggle sack yesterday. :hello1: Heather/cprcheetah is selling them for a great price, thanks Heather! Both of mine love to burrow so I had to get one. Roo especially loves it. Pip has only gone in once and I couldn't grab the camera fast enough before he came out to see what I was doing so that's why he's absent from the snuggle bag pics. 

Pip seems a little confused by it so far. At one point he actually went under it, instead of in. Silly boy. :lol: It's super roomy and they both easily fit inside with a lot of room to spare. Roo's been in it tons, and just loves it, so here's some pics of her. 










It's hard to tell because she is not at the bottom of the snuggle sack, but there's tons of room in there so it's also great if you have more than 1 pup too and they like to cuddle.










This made me laugh seeing her ears poking out so I quickly grabbed the camera. 










And a couple pics of the MS bed. Been meaning to post some, but all the pics came out poo as I took them in low light. Here's a couple anyway. 

They LOVE this bed. It's definitely their favorite bed now. It's huge and super roomy so you can throw a few cozy blankets in there and still have tons of room. Love the color and how everything comes off easily for washing. :hello1:










Dis is my new Marfa Stewerd sweater. Mom sayz I wook cute in it.









Haha had to buy the sweater too, it's so cute. The neck is made oddly big which is sorta annoying, but oh well. I like it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awe, so cute! I can't wait to get mine, I am gonna go sit by the mailbox tomorrow ha ha ha. It looks SO soft. Ho hum mail man, show ya butt up, please! 

And I LOVE that little sweater, it's such a pretty color. 

Thanks for the pictures :-D


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha I was checking my mail box constantly that day! :lol: It really is super soft and didn't change at all after I washed it and air dried it. Was so happy about that!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, I absolutely LOVE those tiger dreamz! Fantastic!! The martha stewart bed is really nice too. And that sweater is gorgeous! Love it all!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

everything is Fantastic!!!....The chis is too darn cute..... I want the Martha Stewart bed.....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, awwwww, and more awwwww's!!! They are so cute!!!! I love Pip, he's so handsome! Little Roo touches my heart. :love7: She's so bitsy and sweet.  I love the TG's and the MS beds! Very roomy, and very cozy!! Thanks for the pics, Paula. You will easily be able to fit both in the PM too. Can't wait for those pics!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

PS~ I didn't see the MS sweaters. But it is beautiful!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Wow, I absolutely LOVE those tiger dreamz! Fantastic!! The martha stewart bed is really nice too. And that sweater is gorgeous! Love it all!


Thanks Tracy!  Aren't they awesome. I think everyone needs one - or more. :lol: 



N*T*M*4U said:


> everything is Fantastic!!!....The chis is too darn cute..... I want the Martha Stewart bed.....


Thanks so much! And you definitely need the MS bed, it's soo nice. Your chi's will love it. 



TLI said:


> Awwww, awwwww, and more awwwww's!!! They are so cute!!!! I love Pip, he's so handsome! Little Roo touches my heart. :love7: She's so bitsy and sweet.  I love the TG's and the MS beds! Very roomy, and very cozy!! Thanks for the pics, Paula. You will easily be able to fit both in the PM too. Can't wait for those pics!





TLI said:


> PS~ I didn't see the MS sweaters. But it is beautiful!


Thanks T! I can't wait for the PM to get here, hopefully tomorrow! Isn't the MS sweater cute? I love the little flower applique. I couldn't resist.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, it is very very cute! Looks beautiful on Roo!  Keeping fingers crossed that your PM comes tomorrow. I know how the waiting thing goes. You want it yesterday! :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yes, it is very very cute! Looks beautiful on Roo!  Keeping fingers crossed that your PM comes tomorrow. I know how the waiting thing goes. You want it yesterday! :lol:


Ha, so true! Hurry, little pink mink, hurry! Roo will look like a princess in there. lol. Poor Pippy, I need to get something more boyish for him. Maybe that's why he won't go in the pink hearts one. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Ha, so true! Hurry, little pink mink, hurry! Roo will look like a princess in there. lol. Poor Pippy, I need to get something more boyish for him. Maybe that's why he won't go in the pink hearts one. :lol:


:lol: Maybe you need to do a little dance to hurry it on. :lol:

Yes, she will look like a Princess! She will feel like a Princess too! I promise you are going to love it!

Yeah, poor baby boys.  It's so easy to buy the girly stuff. It appeals to us as women, and the lil boys get the shaft. :lol: I try to get boy colors and more manly things for Chance, so he doesn't feel so girly. :lol: The MS beds are unisex, I think. I have about equal boy colors for the beds, equal boy blankets, but the Snuggle sacks are all girly. :lol: Oh well, they are color blind, right? :lol: The Blue & White hearts is nice, maybe get that one? They can have matchy matchy.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

My friend (male) stopped over and saw Pip sitting near the hearts bed and said - what is she doing to you, buddy. So I blame him for giving Pip a complex. :lol: I've been thinking about the clouded leopard, I really love that one. Plus Pip sheds twice a year (Roo doesn't) and his hair shows so easily on the light ones. :\


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't even bother trying to get boyish stuff LOL. I get them boy hoodies but that's about it. Ohhhh well.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> My friend (male) stopped over and saw Pip sitting near the hearts bed and said - what is she doing to you, buddy. So I blame him for giving Pip a complex. :lol: I've been thinking about the clouded leopard, I really love that one. Plus Pip sheds twice a year (Roo doesn't) and his hair shows so easily on the light ones. :\


Ha-ha! Mean ole' friend giving that baby boy a complex. :lol: 

Yeah, they have all kinds of boy patterns in the TG's. I think the clouded Leopard would be very nice! 



flippedstars said:


> I don't even bother trying to get boyish stuff LOL. I get them boy hoodies but that's about it. Ohhhh well.


I buy some boy stuff because my Grandbaby always gives me a hard time about Chance having so much girl stuff around him. He tells me, "Nana, that's just not right!" Then kisses Chance, and says, "It's okay, Bubba loves you." :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I don't even bother trying to get boyish stuff LOL. I get them boy hoodies but that's about it. Ohhhh well.


Pip hates wearing clothes with a passion so I don't really buy him clothes. I have 1 sweater for him and then a hoodie, both of which he acts like he can't move in. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I buy some boy stuff because my Grandbaby always gives me a hard time about Chance having so much girl stuff around him. Her tells me, "Nana, that's just not right!" Then kisses Chance, and says, "It's okay, Bubba loves you." :lol:


It seems to bother boys for some reason. :lol: I put a pink hoodie on Pip the other day as it was freezing here and had him outside and my neighbor (male) actually commented that it seemed wrong. I don't think he was joking either. lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Do you use padded mats for anything? Crates, lay in different spots for cold floors, etc.? I found a lady that makes them for a great price on eBay. She is making me 3 to go in Jade's play pen. I put them under the Snuggle Sacks for extra cushion. People would probably think I was crazy the extent I go to, to make these Punkins comfy. :lol: Like Jade is even heavy enough to need the cushion. :lol: But oh well, it makes me happy.  I'm having 2 bigger ones made for my kitchen. Not big, but 25X27. I put one down so they can watch me cook so they don't have to lay on the cold, hard floor. :lol: Anyway, if you use them for anything, I'll post pics when they come so you can see. I won't have them for about 10 days, the lady is kinda booked with orders. Anyway, I got 5 for $45.00.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I know! They take that stuff very seriously. It made my Grandbaby and Dad quite displeased that Chance was wearing that Pink Z&Z hoodie. My Dad said, "Teresa, that's ridiculous, get that thing off of him." :lol: He's 85 years old. So it must be a guy thing. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used them in the past, yes. Definitely post pics, I'd love to see them.  Not that I need anything more to be tempted to buy. :lol: And I know what you mean, I go to crazy lengths to keep mine comfy too. They're just so sweet, you can't help but want to spoil them.



TLI said:


> I know! They take that stuff very seriously. It made my Grandbaby and Dad quite displeased that Chance was wearing that Pink Z&Z hoodie. My Dad said, "Teresa, that's ridiculous, get that thing off of him." :lol: He's 85 years old. So it must be a guy thing. :lol:


I guess it offends their masculinity. :lol:


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL All of that stuff about dressing the boys in girly stuff just makes me laugh. My husband thinks it's absurd to dress up a dog, but hey, if he was 4-5 lbs and had to go out in the cold he'd want a sweater too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

kryzif said:


> LOL All of that stuff about dressing the boys in girly stuff just makes me laugh. My husband thinks it's absurd to dress up a dog, but hey, if he was 4-5 lbs and had to go out in the cold he'd want a sweater too!


So true! I generally don't put anything on Pip unless it's really cold because 1) he hates it and 2) he has a thicker coat. Roo is always cold though, she has a very thin coat so she really needs something.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll post pics when I get them. They are so easy to spoil, aren't they! :love7:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

very very cute snuggle pattern! haha she looks adorable and love how the ms bed looks in ur room, glad they love it! i been itchin to get it one day...hmm


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'll post pics when I get them. They are so easy to spoil, aren't they! :love7:


So so easy! :lol: 



pigeonsheep said:


> very very cute snuggle pattern! haha she looks adorable and love how the ms bed looks in ur room, glad they love it! i been itchin to get it one day...hmm


Thanks Pidge! You really should get one, Dexter would love it. It's super nice. Plus they are 10.00 cheaper now at Petsmart - a great deal!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.....super cute pics!!!! Love the bed pics too. Btw...you can actually dry the cuddle sacs/trundle beds in lowest warm setting. Remember to only use softener sheets in dryer only,NO liquid softener in wash,or it will ruin the fur, especially the longer type. And using high heat will melt the fur and it will be all stiff and yucky!!!!

Lori


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhhh.....super cute pics!!!! Love the bed pics too. Btw...you can actually dry the cuddle sacs/trundle beds in lowest warm setting. Remember to only use softener sheets in dryer only,NO liquid softener in wash,or it will ruin the fur, especially the longer type. And using high heat will melt the fur and it will be all stiff and yucky!!!!
> 
> Lori


Thank you, Lori.  Great tip on the fabric softener for those that use it. I don't use it myself, thankfully, otherwise I would have had a mess!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

is zoeysmom making them? or just selling them? I need to get my paws on one!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> is zoeysmom making them? or just selling them? I need to get my paws on one!


Just selling. The trundle bed is by Tiger Dreamz, she's not making those, no. She does make other snuggle sacks though, but not the trundle beds.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

where can I buy a martha stewart bed? that is the large plush blue colour bed right?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> where can I buy a martha stewart bed? that is the large plush blue colour bed right?


They sell them exclusively at Petsmart right now...they don't even ship them, I don't think.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> where can I buy a martha stewart bed? that is the large plush blue colour bed right?


At Petsmart.  They're currently on sale for 35.99, it's a very good quality bed. Also, everything, including the pillow cover unzips and is washable which I love. I paid 45.99, so it's 10.00 off, a great deal.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> They sell them exclusively at Petsmart right now...they don't even ship them, I don't think.


Yep, it's in stores only, kinda strange that you can't get them on their web site.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You know something I just noticed. I have been typing TG's for short of Tiger Dreamz, instead of TD's. :lol: :lol: What a dumb cluck, I am!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

ok thanks everyone


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> You know something I just noticed. I have been typing TG's for short of Tiger Dreamz, instead of TD's. :lol: :lol: What a dumb cluck, I am!


Ha T! I've been wondering why you were saying TG.  I do things like that sometimes too, log things wrong in my head and then keep using it, heh.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> You know something I just noticed. I have been typing TG's for short of Tiger Dreamz, instead of TD's. :lol: :lol: What a dumb cluck, I am!


lol i didnt even notice!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O my goodness! That first pic of Roo is precious! They look so cute on their tummies with their front paws like that. They look so cute in that big, cozy bed! And Pip is totally working the camera 
And Roo looks so elegant and poised in her new sweater, Martha would be proud.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I'm so glad they like it, I just love them! They look so nice & comfy in them. I HAVE to get Zoey one of those MS beds. Going to go check out Petsmart tomorrow.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I'm so glad they like it, I just love them! They look so nice & comfy in them. I HAVE to get Zoey one of those MS beds. Going to go check out Petsmart tomorrow.


We have one too and they are great! I'm going to hopefully snag a second one and trash the last of our old worn out beds. They look classy and aren't an eyesore. Seriously what they are thinking when they make some dog beds is beyond me!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I want one and a roo too please


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww Roo is soooo teeny. Lovely pics. I love that ms bed x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> O my goodness! That first pic of Roo is precious! They look so cute on their tummies with their front paws like that. They look so cute in that big, cozy bed! And Pip is totally working the camera  And Roo looks so elegant and poised in her new sweater, Martha would be proud.


Thank you so much, Katy!  And Happy Birthday to sweet little Reese! Give him a kiss and a cuddle for me. Love your birthday siggy.



cprcheetah said:


> I'm so glad they like it, I just love them! They look so nice & comfy in them. I HAVE to get Zoey one of those MS beds. Going to go check out Petsmart tomorrow.


Yay she will love it!! 



flippedstars said:


> We have one too and they are great! I'm going to hopefully snag a second one and trash the last of our old worn out beds. They look classy and aren't an eyesore. Seriously what they are thinking when they make some dog beds is beyond me!


I always think that too, Kristi. Seriously, we obviously keep them in our house and a lot of them just look so cruddy.



Daisydoo said:


> I want one and a roo too please


Ha, she is my wittle sweetie pie. 



rache said:


> Awwww Roo is soooo teeny. Lovely pics. I love that ms bed x


Thank you, Rache!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Geesh, LOVE these items! I'll take them all...including that cute little Roo. hehe  We have plenty of beds around but I'm totally going to have to look into the MS bed. I really like the style & I think the pups would love it....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> Geesh, LOVE these items! I'll take them all...including that cute little Roo. hehe  We have plenty of beds around but I'm totally going to have to look into the MS bed. I really like the style & I think the pups would love it....


Thanks Heather!  Your crew would love it, it's really well made, plus it's on sale now at Petsmart for 35.99, (I paid 10.00 more) so it's a great time to get it. It's so roomy you could fit all of your little ones in there, 3 in the front, 3 in the back.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

LOVE the snuggle sac!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

So cute!!! 
I love both beds and the sweater!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> LOVE the snuggle sac!!!!





Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> So cute!!!
> I love both beds and the sweater!


Thank you both!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh how did i miss this?
Gorgeous pics of your babies Paula.
Loving that snuggle sac, looks so soft and warm!
xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

petsmart.com
Martha Stewart Snuggler Dog Bed - Martha Stewart Pets - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

all of them look great I loved the snuggle sack where did you buy it?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

sakyurek said:


> all of them look great I loved the snuggle sack where did you buy it?


Thank you!  It's made by Tiger Dreamz and Heather (username cprcheetah) on this site is selling them for a great price if you want to drop her a pm.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh how did i miss this?
> Gorgeous pics of your babies Paula.
> Loving that snuggle sac, looks so soft and warm!
> xx


Thanks so much, Terri!  xx


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

That pattern is adorable! I love that first picture of Roo. She is modeling that well.


----------

